# Convertible mechanism adjustment



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey guys,

First off...sorta good to be back. been hiding from my computer for the past month or so travelling the eastern states with my dog. great time of year, especially for TN and VA.

moving on from that, i came home and rememebered how much crap i need to do on the car, not the least of which is somehow adjusting the entire convertible top mechanism forward so it will latch comfortably. as it stands right now, i have to pretty much hang my full weight off it to get it forward far enough to have a 2nd person latch it, and even then, this latest go left me with a broken hook on the drivers side because there was so much tension. 

so how's this work. Is the top mechanism bolted in with some slots to allow adjustment or will i be returning to the body shop to cut and weld some more? fill me in when you have the chance.

oh and if anyone has a spare convertible hook for a 68 they don't want laying around on the shelf, let me know :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

X, this is from the 1967 Body by Fisher manual.....probably close to 1968/69. Hope it helps......E


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

So that can be done without removing the canvas?

is that the only point of adjustment (the forward rail)? can the entire carriage be shifted forward?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

No , it seems that in the top well (2nd pic) that you can adjust the whole assembly..fore or aft and up or down. Warning: do not over adjust as you could cause the top to tear. Window alignment could also be an issue. Your problem should be cured by adjusting front roof rail view A fig.13-77


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

PM sent.


----------

